# Ignored threads but not ignored



## Tripster (11 Mar 2021)

Some threads dont appear and on forum boards it says _ignored thread _but I don’t have any threads ignored


----------



## Chris S (11 Mar 2021)

Same here. Does anybody know how I unignore them?


----------



## Threevok (11 Mar 2021)

Click on the thread and press the button top right "unignore thread"


----------



## Tripster (11 Mar 2021)

Threevok said:


> Click on the thread and press the button top right "unignore thread"


The threads not ignored. I found the solution. If the OP is ignored then the threads they start are ignored


----------



## Sharky (11 Mar 2021)

I did not think that I had ignored any threads. But I went to my profile and clicked on the "ignore" option. To my surprise, I had been ignoring 12 threads! I unignored them all. I must have accidently clicked on the ignore option.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2021)

Sharky said:


> I did not think that I had ignored any threads.


Why not? 

Years ago I suggested to Shaun that he introduce an _Ignore Threads_ option and was very pleased when he did. There are very long-running threads that many members know for sure that they will never be interested in reading. Why have them popping up day after day, year after year, when you could just _Ignore _them off to obscurity!


----------

